# "Boosting" a jump?



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey guys, as you may know i wanted to build a wooden tabletop jump a while back, but instead i found a pile of dirt/gravel near my house that has a very nice run up, so within 2 hours i had it shaped up and ready to go. Now i've been jumping this thing for a while and am wondering, is it possible to get more height on the jump without missing the landing? Is their a proper technique because i remember watching a video on pinkbike where a guy gets a lot more height on the same dj as his friend.

Found the vid!
So incase you have no idea what im talking about
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/153401
watch around 0:58 - 1:03


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

Some guys just have more 'pop' than others. So yes it is possible to get more amplitude without overshooting the landing. If I were you, I would just keep trying to get higher and higher until it becomes necessary to extend the landing. But you'll develop your own technique the more you ride it.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Andrewschramm i have hit the jump for a while not and I feel like i have hit that limit where i feel like i need to extend the landing. I'll prob ride the jump for a few more days and if i seem to be getting nowhere i'll get to work on extending the landing.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

You might need to make the lip more steep, there is a point to which you cant get higher without going further out. That really depends on the lip though.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

Learn how to bunnyhop.....


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

yup a good boost off a lip is basically a giant controlled bunnyhop. Bunnyhops off lips can end very badly if you are just hucking yerself. But a controlled bunnyhop will give you plenty o' POP! it is the goods, the secret, IMO


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

I went to the DJ yesterday and i had sort of an AHA moment when i got the timing of the bunnyhop just right! My brother said it looked like i got about another 1.5 ft of air! and ronny g i think i will be making the lip steeper since i still want to get higher.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (May 11, 2006)

Yup... learning to bunny hop has made a huge difference in my jumping. Now I know the difference between popping the lip vs. sucking it up. You also gain a better feel for pumping the face of the jump.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

When I want to pop a lip I tend to sink my weight back as I hit the bottom of the transition. As my front wheel leaves the lip I bunnyhop: pulling my arms perpendicular to the ground then throwing them forward to get the rear end to come up. Also, tapping the rear brake it mid air can have a similar effect. This uses the rear wheels momentum to level the bike out. It's a trick moto. riders use. Of course, repetition and practice are keys to it all.


----------

